# DIY LED Light bar build attempt



## jaykhjr

Hey everyone, new here, I'm Jay


I have messed with Lasers and other electronics before but never LED light bars. 

After shopping around and pricing some decent light bars, I think I can build my own for a fraction of the price without compromising brightness. 

I have a few questions, I am hoping someone here can help me out.


1. My general idea is to buy an aluminum LED light bar/heatsink housing at least 20mm in width... approx. 30-33" long with appropriate end caps. 
Then, place ~6 (can I use more? should I use less?) Cree XPG2 3-ups. each paired with a 1400 mA constant current LED driver. Also, using the corresponding spot lenses from ledsupply.com...will that work assuming the drivers are a few feet of wire from the led's themselves? 

Is there a more efficient way to do this (maybe multiple LED's to a driver?) ? Do I need anything else? Is there a different LED/Driver I should use?

Any help would be great! 


Jay


----------



## DeltaStarLighting2015

Hi Jay, Have a look at these.. about $9ea Cree XHP70 you would need one of these at 75% duty cycle for your project. This new Cree can output up to 4500 lumens at 25C. Problem is keeping it at 25C.


----------

